# Oh! Free water. I'll take all of them!



## IDriveGNV (Mar 10, 2018)

I've known for a long time not to stock the back door pockets with free water. They get cleaned out quickly without so much as a "may I?" I keep a set of mini waters in the passenger door pocket.

I put them there so I can monitor where they're going, and reach one if a passenger says they're thirsty.

The other night an entitled little princess noticed them and proceeded to pass them around to her three girlfriends in the back seat. Not a word to me. Each bottle passes over the seat and I'm subtracting another star for each. Too bad it was her friend in the back who took the hit on her rating.

Do you have pax who grab a bottle from you as they disembark into their house? Like they don't have water at home. Got to get the full value from you for their expensive one-mile ride.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

Another Uber driver who works for free.
So sad


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

The only thing you should give paxes free is a TAPEWORM...


----------



## SJCorolla (Jul 12, 2017)

The only time I ever gave water or other drinks were the ones that a previous pax left behind, unopened.


----------



## Just A Mister (Feb 16, 2019)

The only thing I'll supply is a ride to their destination, and the thick dog seat cover that they sit on so they don't ruin my seats, and if they stink, they get a cold ride because all windows are opened.


----------



## IDriveGNV (Mar 10, 2018)

Eugene73 said:


> Another Uber driver who works for free.
> So sad


The only sad thing here is the effort you put into your post to get all those words in the right order.


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

My pax have a better chance of seeing Barack Obama in my car than a bottle of water !


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Put the water in the front and put $1 each on them.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

IDriveGNV said:


> I've known for a long time not to stock the back door pockets with free water. They get cleaned out quickly without so much as a "may I?" I keep a set of mini waters in the passenger door pocket.
> 
> I put them there so I can monitor where they're going, and reach one if a passenger says they're thirsty.
> 
> ...


Hey, you give out free water? 
Ok, does the adage,
"No good deed shall go unpunished!"
ring a bell? As a driver, never forget this!


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

IDriveGNV said:


> ... and I'm subtracting another star for each.


Love it :roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Wait a second....so you give out free water (snicker) and are upset that people took them????

Happy Antin'


----------



## IDriveGNV (Mar 10, 2018)

Let's put this into perspective. About once a year I buy a 24 pack of the tiniest little bottles of water you've never seen. Once every several hundred passengers, either during the ride or upon disembarking, one of them may ask if I have some water or if they can have one. It cost me six to eight dollars a year to provide this touch.

If you pitiful cheapskates can't afford $6 a year to provide a service with a bit of class, you really need to find another gig, preferably where you don't have to interact with the public.

I could imagine you never spend a dollar every once in a while to vacuum your nasty ride.

I started this thread to see what others' experiences were, and point out that on a very rare occasion you run into that special person. This girl was quite "special."

Are people who make these pointless, snarky remarks even actual drivers? Good camaraderie is becoming rare these days.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

IDriveGNV said:


> Let's put this into perspective. About once a year I buy a 24 pack of the tiniest little bottles of water you've never seen. Once every several hundred passengers, either during the ride or upon disembarking, one of them may ask if I have some water or they can have one. It cost me six to eight dollars a year to provide this touch.
> 
> If you pitiful cheapskates can't afford $6 a year to provide a service with a bit of class, you really need to find another gig, preferably where you don't have to interact with the public.
> 
> ...


And just how has this benefitted your earnings?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Seem petty to me. If there are water bottles in the car, the presumption is that they are free due to Uber Culture. And at 10 cents a bottle is it really worth a down rate? That's like a pax taking a dime off the floor. I'd personally be happy if they took the waters, assuming my chance for a 5 star rating or in-app tip went up. And seeing a female smile is worth more than ten cents to me too.

The $1 sticker suggestion above though I like... who knows, maybe you will actually get people buying them.


----------



## Ex-Uber (Feb 15, 2019)

IDriveGNV said:


> Let's put this into perspective. About once a year I buy a 24 pack of the tiniest little bottles of water you've never seen. Once every several hundred passengers, either during the ride or upon disembarking, one of them may ask if I have some water or if they can have one. It cost me six to eight dollars a year to provide this touch.
> 
> If you pitiful cheapskates can't afford $6 a year to provide a service with a bit of class, you really need to find another gig, preferably where you don't have to interact with the public.
> 
> ...


You are suppose to get the Pax from A to B safely. Stuff like water and sweets are waste since PAX pay minimum prices. Do you also offer free massages?


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> Seem petty to me. If there are water bottles in the car, the presumption is that they are free due to Uber Culture. And at 10 cents a bottle is it really worth a down rate? That's like a pax taking a dime off the floor. I'd personally be happy if they took the waters, assuming my chance for a 5 star rating or in-app tip went up. And seeing a female smile is worth more than ten cents to me too.
> 
> The $1 sticker suggestion above though I like... who knows, maybe you will actually get people buying them.


Oh yeah, your chances of an in-app tip rise astronomically with each water glutton you get!? For Sure


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

IDriveGNV said:


> Let's put this into perspective. About once a year I buy a 24 pack of the tiniest little bottles of water you've never seen. Once every several hundred passengers, either during the ride or upon disembarking, one of them may ask if I have some water or if they can have one. It cost me six to eight dollars a year to provide this touch.
> 
> If you pitiful cheapskates can't afford $6 a year to provide a service with a bit of class, you really need to find another gig, preferably where you don't have to interact with the public.
> 
> ...


The camaraderie here is great, but the membership has pretty strong feelings about giving away freebies. Most of those feelings are negative. Do whatever works best for you. In my experience, if it isn't attached to the car it is probably going to be taken by a pax.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

RideshareUSA said:


> Oh yeah, your chances of an in-app tip rise astronomically with each water glutton you get!? For Sure


Well at 10 cents a bottle, if 1 in 10 passengers who takes a bottle leaves a $1 tip...


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> Well at 10 cents a bottle, if 1 in 10 passengers who takes a bottle leaves a $1 tip...


Yep, were talkin' big bucks now!


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Z129 said:


> Do whatever works best for you. In my experience, if it isn't attached to the car it is probably going to be taken by a pax.


This is true. I'm pretty sure the same pax stole my $35 flashlight and my 12V bluetooth radio transmitter. Basically 1 pax stole about $50 worth of electronics on a ride I got paid about $6.70 for. Now that irritates me.

But stealing a bottle of water doesn't even make my irritation needle move.


----------



## IDriveGNV (Mar 10, 2018)

How does it improve my income? It doesn't. I happen to enjoy interacting with the people that I drive. I tell them I don't give away sandwiches and they laugh. But they do appreciate that I have charging cables, and I've pimped out my car somewhat to make it a more enjoyable ride for both myself and my passengers.

See ledglow.com.


----------



## 5spdturbo (Jan 15, 2019)

IDriveGNV said:


> I've known for a long time not to stock the back door pockets with free water. They get cleaned out quickly without so much as a "may I?" I keep a set of mini waters in the passenger door pocket.
> 
> I put them there so I can monitor where they're going, and reach one if a passenger says they're thirsty.
> 
> ...


Well...I'm coming out...as a provider of water and...starbursts...

But before I get fried...let me explain!

It makes the uncomfortable rides more tolerable...candy works to break the ice...most pax do not take the water and I wind up drinking most of 'em...I think it breaks down barriers...and leads to a more enjoyable and peaceful work day...that is why I drive U/L because I hate any kind of job that has an a$$hole boss and co workers that you have to see everyday...pure misery to me...

At least I do not provide an aux cord...


----------



## FinerThings (Aug 13, 2018)

I do water too. I really don't get those who condemn us for it. It's none of their business. And the water I buy is 12 cents a bottle and I might go through a case every 2 months. A case is about $2.99. It's hardly affecting my bottom line. I don't put it out for the pax to pick up. I have it in a small cooler up front with me and I ask if the pax wants water and if so I give it to them.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

IDriveGNV said:


> Let's put this into perspective. About once a year I buy a 24 pack of the tiniest little bottles of water you've never seen. Once every several hundred passengers, either during the ride or upon disembarking, one of them may ask if I have some water or if they can have one. It cost me six to eight dollars a year to provide this touch.
> 
> If you pitiful cheapskates can't afford $6 a year to provide a service with a bit of class, you really need to find another gig, preferably where you don't have to interact with the public.
> 
> ...


I guess I still don't get what's bothering you.

You stock small waters so that you can give them out to passengers who might want them, and you put them in the door pocket on the passenger side so that they're freely in reach of passengers (and not under your control when you're driving). And, lo and behold, someone saw them and actually took a couple of them -- which is, mind you, why you said you have them in the first place.

If you're getting hostility instead of the sympathy that you might have expected, that's probably because many drivers view the dispensing of "freebies" as actually _feeding_ and _encouraging_ the already absurdly entitled attitude of way too many pax. In the view of some of us, you're making the problem worse under the guise of "providing a service with a bit of class", as you put it.

They're already paying a tiny portion of a comparable cab ride; the idea that we should, on top of this, also be kissing their asses and trying to win their approval by giving them little freebies as part of "great service" only aggravates the situation. Get it?

If some pax are occasionally thirsty, they know how to bring water with them. I take it you don't carry aspirin in the event that they might have a headache, do you? Or sewing kits in case they have a rip in a garment that might need repair? Where does this "great service" garbage stop, anyway?


----------



## 5spdturbo (Jan 15, 2019)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> I guess I still don't get what's bothering you.
> 
> You stock small waters so that you can give them out to passengers who might want them, and you put them in the door pocket on the passenger side so that they're freely in reach of passengers (and not under your control when you're driving). And, lo and behold, someone saw them and actually took a couple of them -- which is, mind you, why you said you have them in the first place.
> 
> ...


Even though I provide water I agree with you...that's why, after discovering UP, I started to scale back offering all this sh!t ....esp an aux cord....you get classical in my car...and oh good they didn't take a water....ill take it I'm thirsty...

Most importantly - what I provide benefits me more than the pax...


----------



## FinerThings (Aug 13, 2018)

I'll tell you what bothers me about everyone being bitter about me handing out water....it's none of their business and I've never asked for anyone's opinion about my business practices. The OP may have, I don't know, but I catch flack I didn't solicit. I may be setting the bar uncomfortably high for some people, but it's my business.


----------



## IDriveGNV (Mar 10, 2018)

Aside from the smug snarkiness of some posters, this thread is turning out to be worth reading after all. I agree that we shouldn't encourage riders to think that all drivers are required to carry candy, gum, water, an aux cord, charging cables, or hand out sandwiches or massages. 

That said, I think part of the rideshare culture is that each driver can provide whatever amenities he or she feels appropriate for their style of service. We are not bus drivers after all. 

The Little Miss Special that cleaned me out passing my water bottles out to all of her friends was a shocking example of what we would not want to see happen very often. And it doesn't. 

I did notice her hinting about having forgotten her gum at the very beginning of the ride. She was obviously fishing for freebies, which was part of her unfortunate personality.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

IDriveGNV said:


> I've known for a long time not to stock the back door pockets with free water. They get cleaned out quickly without so much as a "may I?" I keep a set of mini waters in the passenger door pocket.
> 
> I put them there so I can monitor where they're going, and reach one if a passenger says they're thirsty.
> 
> ...


I keep few half bottles inside arm rest bin... only for airport pax ... locals get nothing . I spend about .30 cents on bottles last week . Summer time they will get thirsty


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

IDriveGNV said:


> I've known for a long time not to stock the back door pockets with free water. They get cleaned out quickly without so much as a "may I?" I keep a set of mini waters in the passenger door pocket.
> 
> I put them there so I can monitor where they're going, and reach one if a passenger says they're thirsty.
> 
> ...


? Stocks his car with water for pax, gets annoyed when pax take them. Interesting...


----------



## EmOinDallas (Oct 14, 2018)

I supply water for my Black/Black SUV pax. Most don't take it though. My goal is different than when I was doing X/Select where I offered nothing extra other than a clean, safe ride and my sparkling personality. Since doing livery, my aim is to get private clients, so I have no qualms about spending a few cents per pax to market my business...as one Uber Black driver noted...he supplies water to "buy" business. I thought about it and it made sense. It's a competitive market and anything I can do to set myself apart from most of the other Black Car drivers in Dallas, I figure it couldn't hurt. So far...having extra charging cords has sparked the most enthusiasm. 

I get the OP's point though...I imagine it was that girls attitude of entitlement that annoyed him more than her taking a few bottles of water. That would've grated on my nerves as well and I'm guessing, it would have annoyed most of you too. Attitude and tone make all the difference in how things are received.


----------



## IDriveGNV (Mar 10, 2018)

EmOinDallas said:


> I get the OP's point though...I imagine it was that girls attitude of entitlement that annoyed him more than her taking a few bottles of water. That would've grated on my nerves as well and I'm guessing, it would have annoyed most of you too. Attitude and tone make all the difference in how things are received.


Precisely. Well said.

I don't believe the occasional entitled abuser should ruin it for all the decent and appreciative passengers. There's a balance to find, and some of the thoughtful answers here have been very helpful.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

I look down on drivers who give away free crap just like I despise drivers who take 5 riders in their X or accept unaccompanied minor riders or infants without car seats! 

Yeah it’s your business but you’re the reason I have to hear the constant whine, “but other drivers do”! Your lameness affects me. Get it together!

Currently at a meaningless 4.92 and 4.97 without ever giving anything away.


----------



## IDriveGNV (Mar 10, 2018)

kc ub'ing! said:


> I look down on drivers who give away free crap just like I despise drivers who take 5 riders in their X or accept unaccompanied minor riders or infants without car seats!


Giving away free crap is not illegal. All the other things you mentioned are either prohibited or violations of law. Why do you group them all together?

Oh, I get it. Feeding the fire, stirring up some s#%t. Carry on.

I've never heard a pax "whine" about no gum or candy being offered. They whine when they can't get you to do the stupid illegal stuff the newbies will do for them. On that point I agree with you.


----------



## unoriginal (Mar 15, 2017)

IDriveGNV said:


> How does it improve my income? It doesn't. I happen to enjoy interacting with the people that I drive. I tell them I don't give away sandwiches and they laugh. But they do appreciate that I have charging cables, and I've pimped out my car somewhat to make it a more enjoyable ride for both myself and my passengers.
> 
> See ledglow.com.


Do you happen to drive in Raleigh?

https://abc11.com/travel/meet-the-uber-driver-behind-the-wildest-party-ride-in-raleigh/5123605/


----------



## IDriveGNV (Mar 10, 2018)

unoriginal said:


> Do you happen to drive in Raleigh?
> 
> https://abc11.com/travel/meet-the-uber-driver-behind-the-wildest-party-ride-in-raleigh/5123605/


Wow. That guy is... unusual.

Great link. That guy is on his way to creating a niche of his own, with private licensing and his own following. But just 200 rides with Uber? Isn't that about two weeks? I sense something else in play here.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

IDriveGNV said:


> Let's put this into perspective. About once a year I buy a 24 pack of the tiniest little bottles of water you've never seen. Once every several hundred passengers, either during the ride or upon disembarking, one of them may ask if I have some water or if they can have one. It cost me six to eight dollars a year to provide this touch.
> 
> If you pitiful cheapskates can't afford $6 a year to provide a service with a bit of class, you really need to find another gig, preferably where you don't have to interact with the public.
> 
> ...


I fail to see the "class" in offering free water and then down rating riders for taking you up on that offer.

I also fail to see the "class" in offering free water and then complaining about it.

Seems pretty passive-aggressive.

What I really fail to see is why on earth you'd offer free water in the first place, even after having read what you just said.


----------



## IDriveGNV (Mar 10, 2018)

CTK said:


> I fail to see the "class" in offering free water and then down rating riders for taking you up on that offer.
> 
> I also fail to see the "class" in offering free water and then complaining about it.
> 
> ...


There is an obvious difference in the passenger who asks you for gum and the one who just grabs it from your console and stuffs it into their face.

And I've learned not to try to describe class to one who doesn't understand it, you'll just annoy them.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

You simply say 1 water for 1 ride or else a tip is required. 

Usually I've found that drivers that bribe riders with water, candy, gum, mints ect is covering up their driving skills or lack of driving skills with freebies. In which case that is good for the first thousand rides to get a stable rating up and some experience.


----------



## IDriveGNV (Mar 10, 2018)

I remember reading some of Uber's and Lyft's recommendations that water, candy and mints were standard practices. Many of us started out thinking it was required. I don't think it has anything to do with covering up driving skills, but maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## sporadic (Jan 20, 2016)

I keep a few bottles of generic store brand water in the trunk. Short tripper paxhole asks, I say the last paxhole took the last bottle, need to go restock. They get 1* for asking.

Long tripper on good surge, anything goes... I'll stop at a 7/11 and buy them Perriers if need be... But before that I run out of the car and get the generic branded water for them.

Respect the $ the pax is paying, not the pax themselves.


----------



## IDriveGNV (Mar 10, 2018)

I'll have to admit I'm rethinking the bottled water issue. It's very rare for me to have a passenger that asks for water, then drinks it during the ride. Usually, it just feeds the entitled paxhole looking for freebies to take home. That's a monster I don't want to feed.

It's a good thread, keep 'em coming folks.

Now passing 4500 rides, the more I tweak this experience, the less I deal with burnout.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

The owner if the cab company laughed at me when I told him I gave bottled water out.


----------



## JimD (Oct 25, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> This is true. I'm pretty sure the same pax stole my $35 flashlight and my 12V bluetooth radio transmitter. Basically 1 pax stole about $50 worth of electronics on a ride I got paid about $6.70 for. Now that irritates me.
> 
> But stealing a bottle of water doesn't even make my irritation needle move.


Don't want to throw a wet blanket on all this camaraderie, but i'm trying to think how this pax could have looted your car with you awake and at the wheel.........


----------



## FinerThings (Aug 13, 2018)

Some waiters/waitress do their job differently too. Some provide better service than others, same with concierge, and bartenders. Some provide better service than others, or I should just say different service than others. All the other service providers don't get mad at them. I think Uber drivers are mad at Uber and they take it out on pax, and shockingly, other drivers. I give out water but I got irritated once when a mother took a bottle for herself and two for her two very small children who were too young to even open the bottles and certainly weren't going to drink a whole bottle, even between themselves. She abused my service. Whenever anything is offered anywhere for free, free pens at a counter, whatever, you don't take too many. Also, I offer water on long trips only and for people who aren't coming from their home, when people may get thirsty. I'm the sort of person to go above and beyond in everything I do, not for tips or ratings. I've never read about a person providing amenities for that purpose so it's a huge assumption, and just bitterness, when other drivers assume that's why we do it. I understand what the pax means when he's upset that his pax girls each took a bottle. They abused his service. They didn't all need a drink. If you don't hand out water and a pax complains just tell them you just ran out. Taking it out on us for raising the bar to a level you don't want to meet is ridiculous and divides us. I used to be on this board more but I catch so much crap from my own colleagues I tend to shy away from it, which is too bad because sometimes I have something to really contribute or a really funny story or whatever, but who wants to be ridiculed for whatever they post? We should support one another even if we don't agree. We'll never be able to unite against Uber/Lyft with how people behave on this board.


----------



## clmre (Apr 17, 2017)

IDriveGNV said:


> The only sad thing here is the effort you put into your post to get all those words in the right order.


dont resort to personal attacks when you dont like the answer...fares are too low and crappy, uber's commission too high...why on earth would you offer gratuities for some meager fare earnings?!


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

How about little jars of Grey Poupon? Then we can re-enact the famous commercial from the 80's.


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

There is exactly one bottle of water in my car. I keep it in the center console, and it's mine.


----------



## AlasKador (Oct 23, 2018)

Sure I leave bottled water at the backseat / back door pocket.
They are however plain tap water. If the pax helped themselves to them without politely asking, go ahead.... Be my guest.
If they however politely ask first, I will pull out a fresh unopened one from my center console / glove compartment and give it to them.
I just tell them that I'm not sure if the ones back there are sealed because the previous pax was holding it.
Courtesy and politeness earn points with me.
Come to think of it, I really should put toilet bowl water on those ones at the back.
Well maybe not the whole bottle, but a few drops added to it. Kinda like my own secret special ingredients...


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

IDriveGNV said:


> I've known for a long time not to stock the back door pockets with free water. They get cleaned out quickly without so much as a "may I?" I keep a set of mini waters in the passenger door pocket.
> 
> I put them there so I can monitor where they're going, and reach one if a passenger says they're thirsty.
> 
> ...


Moral to story, NEVER be nice to passengers, they pay to get from point A to B, that's all you're required to do. If Uber insist on drivers to provide water, gum, mints, or charger then Uber should pay for those amenities.



AlasKador said:


> Sure I leave bottled water at the backseat / back door pocket.
> They are however plain tap water. If the pax helped themselves to them without politely asking, go ahead.... Be my guest.a passenger suspects that you have tak
> If they however politely ask first, I will pull out a fresh unopened one from my center console / glove compartment and give it to them.
> I just tell them that I'm not sure if the ones back there are sealed because the previous pax was holding it.
> ...


If a passenger suspects that you have tampered with water, gum or anything else you offer you are criminally liable, you can be charge and then sued, Uber will de-activate you and support the passenger.


----------



## AlasKador (Oct 23, 2018)

The operative word is "anything else you offer"...
I never offered it to anyone. 
Hey, that could have been left there by a previous pax. 
Not necessarily the last one. Could have been any of the last 15 rides...


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

RideshareUSA said:


> And just how has this benefitted your earnings?


Cmon folks...one grateful pax ona hot day and this driver has been compensated for the year's worth of freebies.

Invest in things with a very high ROI
I think anyone not having water available is not understanding the investment angle to this business



peteyvavs said:


> Moral to story, NEVER be nice to passengers, they pay to get from point A to B, that's all you're required to do. If Uber insist on drivers to provide water, gum, mints, or charger then Uber should pay for those amenities.
> 
> 
> If a passenger suspects that you have tampered with water, gum or anything else you offer you are criminally liable, you can be charge and then sued, Uber will de-activate you and support the passenger.


Live your life in fear, and all you will see are scary things


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> Cmon folks...one grateful pax ona hot day and this driver has been compensated for the year's worth of freebies.
> 
> Invest in things with a very high ROI
> I think anyone not having water available is not understanding the investment angle to this business
> ...


I've done the water thing in the past. No 'diff
whatsoever. All I do now, is have some mints strategically placed next to my tip jar.


----------



## IDriveGNV (Mar 10, 2018)

Little Miss Special's friends never mentioned being thirsty, she just took it on herself to distribute bottles all around without comment. Kind of weird, and a symptom of some kind of an entitled poverty mentality. I'll bet when she's at the doctor's office she empties the lollipops into her purse matter-of-factly. It was so strange I started this thread about it.

However, this discussion has brought out some interesting differences in the way drivers approach the amenities issue. Some seem to feel any action that doesn't bring profit should be eliminated. Such as showering, grooming, putting on fresh clothes, keeping the car reasonably clean and vacuumed, washing the exterior when needed, or even making conversation when you feel like it. Make them hate your nasty ride as much as you hate life itself. I don't think I'll take that advice.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

5spdturbo said:


> Even though I provide water I agree with you...that's why, after discovering UP, I started to scale back offering all this sh!t ....esp an aux cord....you get classical in my car...and oh good they didn't take a water....ill take it I'm thirsty...
> 
> Most importantly - what I provide benefits me more than the pax...


I guess reacting to the music comment runs the risk of derailing the thread a little, but putting on whatever music the pax asks for does bring up the same basic issue: going overboard catering to whatever whims or preferences a pax might have to win his or her approval.

The other day I had my first pax ask about an aux cord; some goofy, drunk girl who was going to be in my car with her goofy, drunk friends for 3 minutes at the most asks if I have an aux cord: "No? You're an Uber driver and you don't have an aux cord? _Really_?" Clearly her expectation -- and, apparently, her actual experience -- is that Uber drivers invariably defer to paxes and put on whatever music they ask for. This ain't happenin' in my car. They can either listen to whatever music I'm playing (at a low volume), or I will turn it off if they don't like it. But I don't play their music for them. I also don't play the kind of music that I _really_ like, because I know that no pax would like it, and it would annoy them as much as having to listen to their music would annoy me.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

IDriveGNV said:


> Let's put this into perspective. About once a year I buy a 24 pack of the tiniest little bottles of water you've never seen. Once every several hundred passengers, either during the ride or upon disembarking, one of them may ask if I have some water or if they can have one. It cost me six to eight dollars a year to provide this touch.
> 
> If you pitiful cheapskates can't afford $6 a year to provide a service with a bit of class, you really need to find another gig, preferably where you don't have to interact with the public.
> 
> ...


Congrats, I automatically make $6-$8 more than you.... And I'll never post a complaint about people taking too much water


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> Cmon folks...one grateful pax ona hot day and this driver has been compensated for the year's worth of freebies.


I'd be curious to see your math on this.



Diamondraider said:


> Live your life in fear, and all you will see are scary things


Pax have been known to falsely accuse drivers in order to get a free ride. There's nothing wrong with protecting yourself, and simply offering a safe ride from A to B.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

IDriveGNV said:


> It cost me six to eight dollars a year to provide this touch.


Well there's your answer right there. If you only spend 6-8 bucks on water for the entire year, what's the point of making such a big deal about it?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

We should all be aware of the dangers of Dihydrogen Monoxide. Kills more children each year than anything else.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

IDriveGNV said:


> I remember reading some of Uber's and Lyft's recommendations that water, candy and mints were standard practices. Many of us started out thinking it was required. I don't think it has anything to do with covering up driving skills, but maybe I'm wrong.


Like you, I saw the official Uber videos when I signed up, which said that "highly rated drivers" often gave out mints and water. I thought about that for a few minutes, and all I could see was me having to repeatedly clean out half-consumed water bottles and mint wrappers.

Not only that, but the billions and billions of plastic water bottles are an environmental nightmare, and they can't really be effectively recycled. People should not be actively encouraged to be consuming _more_ water in plastic bottles. Frankly, I think it's kind of appalling that Uber is vigorously pushing this to new drivers.


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

I wont comment on whether this is a good idea or not, as everyone will have different opinion and results of it. However, I do admit that I offer it to some of my "regulars" as opposed to new riders. I can stash 3 bottles on the driver side door compartment, one is for me, the other 2 are to give away. Being on my side of the door, it is not visible and accessible by others. Once I get one of my regulars, I offer it to them.


----------



## IDriveGNV (Mar 10, 2018)

I'm really enjoying this thread. I'm especially entertained by those few of you who question me for even bringing this up as a conversation point.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

IDriveGNV said:


> I've known for a long time not to stock the back door pockets with free water. They get cleaned out quickly without so much as a "may I?" I keep a set of mini waters in the passenger door pocket.
> 
> I put them there so I can monitor where they're going, and reach one if a passenger says they're thirsty.
> 
> ...


Now you know why the rest of us don't stock water or snacks for passengers.

Live through it, learn from it, then move on.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

IDriveGNV said:


> Let's put this into perspective. About once a year I buy a 24 pack of the tiniest little bottles of water you've never seen. Once every several hundred passengers, either during the ride or upon disembarking, one of them may ask if I have some water or if they can have one. It cost me six to eight dollars a year to provide this touch.
> 
> If you pitiful cheapskates can't afford $6 a year to provide a service with a bit of class, you really need to find another gig, preferably where you don't have to interact with the public.
> 
> ...


You are paid less than a Taxi...and less than 1/10th what a limo gets.
If you can't figure out you aren't providing a "classy" service and are, instead, getting used that's on you and maybe You should find a different job.

Obviously you aren't providing a classy service or it wouldn't cause you to even blink once, much less twice and come on here to vent, when your spoiled passengers act like spoiled passengers.



Trafficat said:


> Well at 10 cents a bottle, if 1 in 10 passengers who takes a bottle leaves a $1 tip...


Sorry to inform you but, this is the math failure that so many drivers are guilty of and why they drive until completely broke no savings and have a major repair they can't afford.
At 6.00 for 24 it is .25 cents per.
And it probably is closer to 5 or 6 bottles before someone tips you an "extra" dollar (as in the tippers were going to tip no matter what and the amount probably wasn't influenced by the stale plastic tasting water).
And, if 8.00 per 24 .33 per.

I bet you dont contribute the, required by law, 12ish percent in SS taxes for your rideshare income either....or subtract it out of your Gross when talking about "How Much Money You Make" at this.

Oh, and, yes the snarky comments come from drivers.
Most of whom figured out long before they ever would have gone into their personal money that if Uber corporate is paying us less than Taxi wages and not providing these "free" amenities they can shove it and we have no problem telling entitled riders that their minimum fare gets them minimum service.


----------



## BillC (Mar 5, 2017)

IDriveGNV said:


> If you pitiful cheapskates can't afford $6 a year to provide a service with a bit of class, you really need to find another gig, preferably where you don't have to interact with the public.


I am not paid enough to offer "extras" to anyone. They get a safe, efficient ride, and that's it. If the entitled paxholes want free water, mints, Keurig K-Cup coffee (yes I saw an Uber driver a few weeks ago, with a Keurig between his front seats and a rack of K Cups hanging from the passenger headrest - in a Nissan Altima - great way to risk a mess!), or neck massages, then they can damn well pay for a Select or Lux. If Uber still paid like they did 3-4 years ago, then I'd think about it.



IDriveGNV said:


> I could imagine you never spend a dollar every once in a while to vacuum your nasty ride.


You're right! I go to the gas stations that have free vacuums. You should look into that. It would be another dollar you could spend on water for your entitled paxholes.



IDriveGNV said:


> I started this thread to see what others' experiences were, and point out that on a very rare occasion you run into that special person. This girl was quite "special."


I get 1 or 2 of these "special" entitled paxholes every night I drive (only Friday and Sat nights). Almost invariably, they're college aged women.



IDriveGNV said:


> Are people who make these pointless, snarky remarks even actual drivers? Good camaraderie is becoming rare these days.


2 years, 1700 rides. We have great camaraderie around here (well, at least we do on the Minneapolis board). We all are so cynical and jaded from dealing with entitled paxholes and a company that keeps reducing the amount it pays us! It's GRREEEEEEEAT!


----------



## IDriveGNV (Mar 10, 2018)

"You." Such a simple word, but it often signals lowering yourself to the level of those who show you disrespect. I'm going to be more careful in using it.

In one of my recent quoted comments I used it three times in that sentence! From now on when that potent pronoun is hurled at me as bait, I'll just ignore the donkey's behind that uttered it.


----------



## BillC (Mar 5, 2017)

IDriveGNV said:


> "You." Such a simple word, but it often signals lowering yourself to the level of those who show you disrespect. I'm going to be more careful in using it.
> 
> In my most recent quoted comment I used it three times in that sentence! From now on when that potent pronoun is hurled at me as bait, I'll just ignore the donkey's behind that uttered it.


_"If you pitiful cheapskates can't afford $6 a year to provide a service with a bit of class, you really need to find another gig, preferably where you don't have to interact with the public.

I could imagine you never spend a dollar every once in a while to vacuum your nasty ride."_

Pot, kettle on line 1....


----------



## Mmmc (Jun 29, 2018)

IDriveGNV said:


> Let's put this into perspective. About once a year I buy a 24 pack of the tiniest little bottles of water you've never seen. Once every several hundred passengers, either during the ride or upon disembarking, one of them may ask if I have some water or if they can have one. It cost me six to eight dollars a year to provide this touch.
> 
> If you pitiful cheapskates can't afford $6 a year to provide a service with a bit of class, you really need to find another gig, preferably where you don't have to interact with the public.
> 
> ...





IDriveGNV said:


> Let's put this into perspective. About once a year I buy a 24 pack of the tiniest little bottles of water you've never seen. Once every several hundred passengers, either during the ride or upon disembarking, one of them may ask if I have some water or if they can have one. It cost me six to eight dollars a year to provide this touch.
> 
> If you pitiful cheapskates can't afford $6 a year to provide a service with a bit of class, you really need to find another gig, preferably where you don't have to interact with the public.
> 
> ...





FinerThings said:


> Some waiters/waitress do their job differently too. Some provide better service than others, same with concierge, and bartenders. Some provide better service than others, or I should just say different service than others. All the other service providers don't get mad at them. I think Uber drivers are mad at Uber and they take it out on pax, and shockingly, other drivers. I give out water but I got irritated once when a mother took a bottle for herself and two for her two very small children who were too young to even open the bottles and certainly weren't going to drink a whole bottle, even between themselves. She abused my service. Whenever anything is offered anywhere for free, free pens at a counter, whatever, you don't take too many. Also, I offer water on long trips only and for people who aren't coming from their home, when people may get thirsty. I'm the sort of person to go above and beyond in everything I do, not for tips or ratings. I've never read about a person providing amenities for that purpose so it's a huge assumption, and just bitterness, when other drivers assume that's why we do it. I understand what the pax means when he's upset that his pax girls each took a bottle. They abused his service. They didn't all need a drink. If you don't hand out water and a pax complains just tell them you just ran out. Taking it out on us for raising the bar to a level you don't want to meet is ridiculous and divides us. I used to be on this board more but I catch so much crap from my own colleagues I tend to shy away from it, which is too bad because sometimes I have something to really contribute or a really funny story or whatever, but who wants to be ridiculed for whatever they post? We should support one another even if we don't agree. We'll never be able to unite against Uber/Lyft with how people behave on this board.


I use another forum also seems like people are too quick to jump all.over you in certain threads. I posted something in complaints one day about Uber and some dude jumped all over me saying i was negative. Thought the threads were about complaints. At least everyone was complaining also. Other threads people here are very nice guess it depends on what thread you go on. I use another ride share forum that you can share stories, ask questions etc. Everyone is fairly nice and respectful. Not sure if i can post it hete though.


----------



## IDriveGNV (Mar 10, 2018)

Don't let it bother you. It's standard operating procedure for trolls and people that have no real opinions worthy of mentioning. Just get up in someone's face and shout "you" at them a few times, and stand back and watch the flaming begin. It's the bane of all discussion forums and the best thing to do is just ignore the people that do it and move on. Enjoy your time here, I certainly am.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

JimD said:


> Don't want to throw a wet blanket on all this camaraderie, but i'm trying to think how this pax could have looted your car with you awake and at the wheel.........


I had them both in my cupholder, which I knocked over while trying to retrieve the radio transmitter mid-ride. Both being cylindrical objects, they rolled under the driver seat into the back seat. I forgot about them until I needed to use my flashlight to check the address of the houses and they were both gone. I had hot glued tritium vials to the flashlight that made it glow in the dark, plus I have under the seat LED lighting... so I'm guessing they were both pretty obvious to the passenger as he was getting out.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> Well at 10 cents a bottle, if 1 in 10 passengers who takes a bottle leaves a $1 tip...


I've lost two beanies that way.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

> I bet you dont contribute the, required by law, 12ish percent in SS taxes for your rideshare income either....or subtract it out of your Gross when talking about "How Much Money You Make" at this.


Most people don't include taxes or benefits when talking about how much money they make.


----------



## 5spdturbo (Jan 15, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> How about little jars of Grey Poupon? Then we can re-enact the famous commercial from the 80's.


If I only had an old Jag....they used to have tray tables in the front seat backs...


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

IDriveGNV said:


> I've known for a long time not to stock the back door pockets with free water. They get cleaned out quickly without so much as a "may I?" I keep a set of mini waters in the passenger door pocket.
> 
> I put them there so I can monitor where they're going, and reach one if a passenger says they're thirsty.
> 
> ...


You got what you deserve. Quite frankly.

Why would you offer water for free, when we get paid so little? Passengers feel entitled, because Uber charges them a lot, but keeps a big chunk for itself. We get paid peanuts.

I did a surge strip in Hoboken this Saturday, and got $24, while Uber charged the passengers $42. Makes no sense, to offer free water, it's just a disservice to the rest of us drivers. 
Now the passenger will probably one star the next driver who didn't offer her entitled ass.. free water.


----------



## IDriveGNV (Mar 10, 2018)

Slim Pete said:


> Now the passenger will probably one star the next driver who didn't offer her entitled ass.. free water.


Point well taken.


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

RideshareUSA said:


> Hey, you give out free water?
> Ok, does the adage,
> "No good deed shall go unpunished!"
> ring a bell? As a driver, never forget this!


Hey every rider knows that Uber supplies free water and mints to drivers to pass out in their Uber-supplied cars, which includes of course free gas fillups compliments of Uber. So what's the problem? Drivers can be so silly.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

hanging in there said:


> Hey every rider knows that Uber supplies free water and mints to drivers to pass out in their Uber-supplied cars, which includes of course free gas fillups compliments of Uber. So what's the problem? Drivers can be so silly.


You're absolutely correct. How could I be so blind? Please, forgive me and my selfishness:frown:


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

If you are my rider you get a safe, courteous ride to your destination. You do not get water, mints, etc. You get a clean car and a polite driver. You aren't subjected to my music or radio station, because the radio is turned off. I will help you load and unload baggage because the release on the lift gate is hard to find. 

I have never had a complaint. Rating is 4.98 on Uber and 5.0 on Lyft.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Gilby said:


> If you are my rider you get a safe, courteous ride to your destination. You do not get water, mints, etc. You get a clean car and a polite driver. You aren't subjected to my music or radio station, because the radio is turned off. I will help you load and unload baggage because the release on the lift gate is hard to find.
> 
> I have never had a complaint. Rating is 4.98 on Uber and 5.0 on Lyft.


Do you ever drive Stevens point students?


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Do you ever drive Stevens point students?


I have had about four rides from a Wausau hospital to UW-Stevens Point from a guy who must have been a grad student there, but otherwise, no.

I've had lots of students from UW-Marathon County here in Wausau. One was memorable: Three Chinese students going to a local Chinese buffet. I asked if it was any good. "No, not really." was the answer.

I guess an attempt at Chinese food is better than American food. I asked what they were doing here. They get two years of less expensive credits that transfer to UW Madison for the big school degree.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Gilby said:


> I have had about four rides from a Wausau hospital to UW-Stevens Point from a guy who must have been a grad student there, but otherwise, no.
> 
> I've had lots of students from UW-Marathon County here in Wausau. One was memorable: Three Chinese students going to a local Chinese buffet. I asked if it was any good. "No, not really." was the answer.
> 
> I guess an attempt at Chinese food is better than American food. I asked what they were doing here. They get two years of less expensive credits that transfer to UW Madison for the big school degree.


I'd probably be at 4.98 too if it wasn't for the entitled snowflake Taylor Swift type sorority girls at UW Madison. Oh and also misc weirdos. And yes, I did actually deserve some of the bad ratings I've gotten in the past.


----------



## IDriveGNV (Mar 10, 2018)

So is it safe to say we agree we should hold back on the consumables? I personally like my charging cables and led floorboard, but I can see the benefit if we cut out giving away any consumables. No need for mints, candy, bottled water, and gum. Nothing they can take with them. Does that sound about right?


----------



## BuckleUp (Jan 18, 2018)

IDriveGNV said:


> and reach one if a passenger says they're thirsty.


Tell them you can stop at the servo, they can get some water from the taps in the toilet. You ain't 7-11 and you shouldn't be providing anything apart from transport A to B. Uber wants you to serve water, they can drop a case outside your place every Sunday evening.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

IDriveGNV said:


> I've known for a long time not to stock the back door pockets with free water. They get cleaned out quickly without so much as a "may I?" I keep a set of mini waters in the passenger door pocket.
> 
> I put them there so I can monitor where they're going, and reach one if a passenger says they're thirsty.
> 
> ...


They can not take
What is not there.

For instance . . . my Love for Uber . . .



RideshareUSA said:


> Yep, were talkin' big bucks now!


The things people take for granted . . .


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

kc ub'ing! said:


> I look down on drivers who give away free crap just like I despise drivers who take 5 riders in their X or accept unaccompanied minor riders or infants without car seats!
> 
> Yeah it's your business but you're the reason I have to hear the constant whine, "but other drivers do"! Your lameness affects me. Get it together!
> 
> Currently at a meaningless 4.92 and 4.97 without ever giving anything away.


Triggered



RideshareUSA said:


> I've done the water thing in the past. No 'diff
> whatsoever. All I do now, is have some mints strategically placed next to my tip jar.


I comment on the water every chance I get. I get to thank the pax for the increased tipping and I vocally attribute this free water and good music.

Tips are up but this may not be water related.



Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> You are paid less than a Taxi...and less than 1/10th what a limo gets.
> If you can't figure out you aren't providing a "classy" service and are, instead, getting used that's on you and maybe You should find a different job.
> 
> Obviously you aren't providing a classy service or it wouldn't cause you to even blink once, much less twice and come on here to vent, when your spoiled passengers act like spoiled passengers.
> ...


SIX DOLLARS !!!!!

smh


----------



## LAWeasel (Nov 27, 2018)

Ex-Uber said:


> You are suppose to get the Pax from A to B safely. Stuff like water and sweets are waste since PAX pay minimum prices. Do you also offer free massages?


Free massages are available in my vehicle. Pax has to sit up front and turn the dial on the side of the seat. I also offer ass warming for up to 3 pax and ass cooling if you sit up front.

Water is in a cooled center console (not visible to pax) and only offered on long Lux trips or to someone showing signs of dehydration.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Diamondraider said:


> Triggered
> 
> 
> I comment on the water every chance I get. I get to thank the pax for the increased tipping and I vocally attribute this free water and good music.
> ...


If you are paying $6/24, how are you still solvent with that spending behavior?

My apologies for no, but it is your "math" or your fiscal behavior that is this shocking.



BillC said:


> I am not paid enough to offer "extras" to anyone. They get a safe, efficient ride, and that's it. If the entitled paxholes want free water, mints, Keurig K-Cup coffee (yes I saw an Uber driver a few weeks ago, with a Keurig between his front seats and a rack of K Cups hanging from the passenger headrest - in a Nissan Altima - great way to risk a mess!), or neck massages, then they can damn well pay for a Select or Lux. If Uber still paid like they did 3-4 years ago, then I'd think about it.
> 
> You're right! I go to the gas stations that have free vacuums. You should look into that. It would be another dollar you could spend on water for your entitled paxholes.
> 
> ...


Last year I bought and expensed 11cs of water at $2.50/24
I gave over 3900 trips
$22.50/3900
Less than a penny per ride with a shot at a more pleasant pax. I'll do this every day of the week. And I do.

I love to have the comments about the drivers that do not offer water. I laugh each time because like working a restaurant floor, I will attract better customer behavior than the staff spending time profiling potential tippers.

The only upside in the independent contractor world is to differentiate your offer. Make your service or product noticeably better than the accepted mediocrity.

Tips are the last frontier

Good service begets good sales.

A rising tide lifts all boats.

If you complain about "ants", raise the service standard so they will either bankrupt their rideshare career or sabotage it with bare bones "service"

...OR...
...Just act like a human being.


----------



## I Aint Jo Mama (May 2, 2016)

IDriveGNV said:


> I've known for a long time not to stock the back door pockets with free water. They get cleaned out quickly without so much as a "may I?" I keep a set of mini waters in the passenger door pocket.
> 
> I put them there so I can monitor where they're going, and reach one if a passenger says they're thirsty.
> 
> ...


Make them a little yellow and tell them it's free lemonade


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> If you are paying $6/24, how are you still solvent with that spending behavior?
> 
> My apologies for no, but it is your "math" or your fiscal behavior that is this shocking.
> 
> ...


Ok, so you handed out 264 bottles of water in the span of 3900 rides. Yeah, high demand for the water, obviously!


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Have you tried stocking it with premium brand water like Fiji or SmartWater? Maybe you will get more takers and people will feel like they will tip more. Even if people don't take it, its presence should increase tip % and amount.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> Have you tried stocking it with premium brand water like Fiji or SmartWater? Maybe you will get more takers and people will feel like they will tip more. Even if people don't take it, its presence should increase tip % and amount.


Good idea! While I'm at it I'll dress in a 3 piece suit and wear a Rolex.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> Good idea! While I'm at it I'll dress in a 3 piece suit and wear a Rolex.


I know your being sarcastic but thats actually a good idea.

Barely anyone doing it, so you stand out from the rest. No ongoing cost for you, you get to look good and provide a premium class experience, leading to higher tip % and amount without much concious effort.


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

IDriveGNV said:


> So is it safe to say we agree we should hold back on the consumables? I personally like my charging cables and led floorboard, but I can see the benefit if we cut out giving away any consumables. No need for mints, candy, bottled water, and gum. Nothing they can take with them. Does that sound about right?


Nothing consumable. Nothing they can leave in the car (empty water bottle, candy wrappers, etc).
Since the charging cables stay in the car, I have no problem providing that. Some pax really like that, and it remains in the car for the next person as well. Not to mention I can use it to charge my headset if it starts dying.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> Have you tried stocking it with premium brand water like Fiji or SmartWater? Maybe you will get more takers and people will feel like they will tip more. Even if people don't take it, its presence should increase tip % and amount.


Great idea. Let us know how it works for you!


----------



## Freddie Blimeau (Oct 10, 2016)

I think what OP is pissed about is like, see, he's got this water in his car, right? So anyhow, like if this chick had got in and just taken 1 for herself, like ok, but she goes & passes it all around like she owns the joint or something. I can see his point. Take 1, ok, but this is my car so show a little respect.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

IDriveGNV said:


> Let's put this into perspective. About once a year I buy a 24 pack of the tiniest little bottles of water you've never seen. Once every several hundred passengers, either during the ride or upon disembarking, one of them may ask if I have some water or if they can have one. It cost me six to eight dollars a year to provide this touch.
> 
> If you pitiful cheapskates can't afford $6 a year to provide a service with a bit of class, you really need to find another gig, preferably where you don't have to interact with the public.
> 
> ...


The problem is as more drivers do this, more passengers start to expect the free water and mints. Eventually they start downrating drivers who don't provide them. Also as more drivers do it, more passengers start taking those free waters. So $8 a year eventually turns into $8 a day.

We're already getting as low as 54 cents a mile (Orlando). It's crazy to expect us to pay for water and mints too.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Take one down, pass it around... 23 bottles of water to go. If you aren't singing it to your pax, get over it.

If you're providing it free, why get upset when 4 people take one? Are you trying to be generous or just pretending to be? Buy that Deer Park water, its the cheapest cause 'nobody wants a deer pissing and shitting in their water' (Lewis Black)

Everyone has an opinion on this. Do what you want to do, but think it through a bit more and make sure you're ok with the cost, financial or otherwise. 

I had a girl give me $1 for the half full, not very cold, Diet Coke I had been sipping on. People get thirsty.


----------



## LadyKnightRides (Jan 27, 2019)

The only time I've bought water was for new year's (surge pricing covered the cost) and that was coupled with some vomit bags...no puke...$30+ surge lasting for an HR...Solid night of driving with no unfortunate fluids. 

I agree with others...buy water and such for your pax is unnecessary


----------



## Goose007 (Dec 19, 2017)

handing out water does not seem to help much with ratings. it might help you get a badge or even a comment though. an annoyed rider wont consider whether you offered water when rating you. Ratings cant be bribed, A couple of bottles of water in the gloves box is a must though in case of emergencies.


----------



## IDriveGNV (Mar 10, 2018)

Freddie Blimeau said:


> I think what OP is pissed about is like, see, he's got this water in his car, right? So anyhow, like if this chick had got in and just taken 1 for herself, like ok, but she goes & passes it all around like she owns the joint or something. I can see his point. Take 1, ok, but this is my car so show a little respect.


Absolutely. But aggressively misrepresenting my point seems to be more entertaining for some posters.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> I know your being sarcastic but thats actually a good idea.
> 
> Barely anyone doing it, so you stand out from the rest. No ongoing cost for you, you get to look good and provide a premium class experience, leading to higher tip % and amount without much concious effort.


No on going costs...???
Seriously?

Hmmm, either out the door with gas to keep the AC running OR out the door with dry cleaning.

And, I assure you, short of LUX or Black there isn't an UberX pax that is going to Consistently tip because the driver dressed up.
Period.

They are taking Uber because they are too cheap to take a taxi. You know, Taxis, where you are lucky they wear pants while making three times what we get paid.

FFS lux and black dont even make Half what a limo driver or car service towncar driver gets and you think dressing better than those folks is a good idea.

Yeah, keep thinking it costs you nothing or that you are making enough to stay on top...
But, we know who you are actually lying to at night.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> No on going costs...???


I stopped giving out water when the Pax actually took the empty bottles with them. Couldn't refill in the bathtub anymore.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

NorCalPhil said:


> I stopped giving out water when the Pax actually took the empty bottles with them. Couldn't refill in the bathtub anymore.


Or while showering!


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

RideshareUSA said:


> Or while showering!


I never felt bad wasting the shower water, but all that water in the tub needed to be repurposed.


----------



## sadboy (Jul 15, 2016)

I blame Antz like you for these entitled pax.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> Even if people don't take it, its presence should increase tip % and amount.


On what planet would this occur?



AveragePerson said:


> leading to higher tip %


It might look good on paper, but, it would not play out empirically.



NorCalPhil said:


> If you aren't singing it to your pax.


We had a singing cab driver in our company. Some people loved him. Conversely, we had people calling who would tell us in no uncertain terms not to send that guy.



NorCalPhil said:


> I never felt bad wasting the shower water, but all that water in the tub needed to be repurposed.


...........and just THINK of all of the flavours that you could offer:

plain gym sweat
plain bicycling sweat
bicycling sweat with Ivory soap
gym sweat with Dial soap.
yardwork dirt with CVS brand soap

Premium flavours:

gardening at night dirt with Irish Spring
last night's Old Spice with Avon Soap-on-a-Rope


----------



## PixieForce (Feb 20, 2019)

I leave my water bottles in the back seat and people almost never take them. I don't really mind if they do it's like $3 for a whole pack and honestly I make enough in tips to buy more because I offer it. I had a lady yesterday even take one and she thanked me like 8 times because she was so thirsty and she said she would tip me in the app for the water. I expected like maybe $1 for it if she actually remembered to tip and the ride ended- not even 5 min later I received a $10 tip. 

I think water is super worth having in your car. If not for anything else when my yeti cup is empty because I drank all my water I can just grab one of my water bottles to drink instead of having to stop to refill haha


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

PixieForce said:


> I think water is super worth having in your car. If not for anything else when my yeti cup is empty because I drank all my water I can just grab one of my water bottles to drink instead of having to stop to refill haha


I'll never understand people who choose to drink warm water.


----------



## PixieForce (Feb 20, 2019)

NorCalPhil said:


> I'll never understand people who choose to drink warm water.


I mean it was like 30 degrees here yesterday and the bottle was half ice lmao.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

PixieForce said:


> I mean it was like 30 degrees here yesterday and the bottle was half ice lmao.


Please don't leave pertinent information out of your posts in the future! Kids these days.


----------



## 5spdturbo (Jan 15, 2019)

PixieForce said:


> I leave my water bottles in the back seat and people almost never take them. I don't really mind if they do it's like $3 for a whole pack and honestly I make enough in tips to buy more because I offer it. I had a lady yesterday even take one and she thanked me like 8 times because she was so thirsty and she said she would tip me in the app for the water. I expected like maybe $1 for it if she actually remembered to tip and the ride ended- not even 5 min later I received a $10 tip.
> 
> I think water is super worth having in your car. If not for anything else when my yeti cup is empty because I drank all my water I can just grab one of my water bottles to drink instead of having to stop to refill haha


My experience exactly. When I do not have anything I get 0 complaints or mention of other drivers offering this and that....


----------



## kos um uber (Nov 3, 2018)

IDriveGNV said:


> Each bottle passes over the seat and I'm subtracting another star for each


those f stars don t pay u bills


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

Only 286 lifetime rides, so I'm still rather new. I don't provide water, but I've never had anybody ask for water either.
One person in a group mentioned he was thirsty to his friends (bar hopping).
One person asked if I had an aux cord.
A few have asked if I have a charging cable (which I do).


----------



## mrpatience (Feb 11, 2019)

i offer bottles of water to whoever enters my car. if i give away 8 bottles in a day, costs me 2.00 tops. i guarantee i get tips because of this. whether they take one or not, the offer goes a long way. dont ***** about not getting tipped or rated well if you drive the same way you post about it. get a clue. if you do this, do it right...............


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

PixieForce said:


> I leave my water bottles in the back seat and people almost never take them. I don't really mind if they do it's like $3 for a whole pack and honestly I make enough in tips to buy more because I offer it.


I have it in the Uber car, but, the only reason that I have it is that I have it in the cab, where people pay rates that are close to what my time and efforts are worth. I wait until a grocery store or CVS has these twenty-four or larger packs on sale for the equivalent of ten cents the bottle. I buy a large pack of it and put it into the trunk of the hoopty car. The hoopty car sits between the cab and the Uber car, so it is easy to grab several bottles out of it and put some in each car while I am there.

I have found that it rarely affects my tips. Every once in a while I will get a nice comment, spoken to me or in an e-Mail to Uber, but, rarely are those compliments accompanied by a tip. I have had one or two downrate me who took the water. Most people do not take it. Many people tell me that someone has left his water in the door pocket. I had one Lyft user downrate me for it, complain about "cleanliness" and cite the presence of the full water bottle in the door pocket.

You just can not please people, no matter how hard you try.



NorCalPhil said:


> Kids these days


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> The hoopty car sits between the cab and the Uber car, so it is easy to grab several bottles out of it and put some in each car while I am there.


Thanks for the water she said, jumping out at the stop sign. Too bad it tastes like its been sitting in the trunk of a hoopty car for 6 months. 1 star.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

if you offer premium service, the more likely the passenger will tip and tip a larger amount.

Instead of ordering 10 cent water, try ordering premium brand, buy in bulk, order from costco, on sale you might get them for like 50cents each. I guarantee you will make more back in tips for each bottle consumed because of said water. The goal is to standout, so its recognize that you are going above and beyond. Put a sign that says tips appreciated.

same goes for mints, candies, etc. Just put a small attached holder for wrapper, so your car will still be clean. These are very cheap items and can get you more in tips because of said presence.

I'm someone who rarely tip, but if a driver did that I would tip because they went above and beyond, which is what tip is meant to be in my opinion, a incentive to go above and beyond.


----------



## PixieForce (Feb 20, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> I'm someone who rarely tip, but if a driver did that I would tip because they went above and beyond, which is what tip is meant to be in my opinion, a incentive to go above and beyond.


!

I do tip normally. But this. I feel the same about servers. We all are choosing to continue this job whether we make enough or not. A tip isn't required so I'm never upset about not getting one. But for great service that was above and beyond I personally would be more likely to a) tip and b) tip more if I was already going to tip.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> if you offer premium service, the more likely the passenger will tip and tip a larger amount.


.........perhaps in your market, but not in mine........................................



AveragePerson said:


> Instead of ordering 10 cent water, try ordering premium brand, buy in bulk, order from costco, on sale you might get them for like 50cents each. I *guarantee* you will make more back in tips for each bottle consumed because of said water


. (emphasis added)

Log in to your PayUp,Pal account, there, Sirrah, because I am going to make you back up that guarantee. You will be receiving a bill not only for the water but also for the tips that I do not get.

_excessivelydemandingcustomeratubershilldotcom_

[QUOTE="AveragePerson, post: 4759647, member: 149887" Just put a small attached holder for wrapper, so your car will still be clean*dirty because the passenger will STILL throw the wrappers onto the floor or put them into your door pockets so that subsequent passengers can one star you.*. These are very cheap items *whose costs add up over time* and can get you *still will not get very many* more in tips because of*despite* said presence.

I'm someone who rarely*never* tip*s*, but if a driver did that I *still* would *not* tip because*even though* they went above and beyond.
[/QUOTE]

FIFY

...........bitter experience born of a long time in this business


----------



## btone31 (Jul 22, 2018)

IDriveGNV said:


> Let's put this into perspective. About once a year I buy a 24 pack of the tiniest little bottles of water you've never seen. Once every several hundred passengers, either during the ride or upon disembarking, one of them may ask if I have some water or if they can have one. It cost me six to eight dollars a year to provide this touch.
> 
> If you pitiful cheapskates can't afford $6 a year to provide a service with a bit of class, you really need to find another gig, preferably where you don't have to interact with the public.
> 
> ...


You're joking, right? You want us to bend over and cater to these paxholes while we drive on well under a dollar per mile?


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

btone31 said:


> You're joking, right? You want us to bend over and cater to these paxholes while we drive on well under a dollar per mile?


catering to customers in a service industry lead to increased tip, who knew


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> catering to customers in a service industry lead to increased tip, who knew


When a waiter caters to you in a restaurant, he/she isn't pulling out of his/her own pocket. It costs the waiter nothing.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

PlayLoud said:


> When a waiter caters to you in a restaurant, he/she isn't pulling out of his/her own pocket. It costs the waiter nothing.


if you can't afford $2 for a pack of 24 which is approx $0.1/bottle that should last you a few months, then your doing something very wrong (not many people take but people appreciate its presence). You honestly think you can't make more than $2 in increased tip because of the water before that 24 bottle of water that ran out?


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> if you can't afford $2 for a pack of 24 which is approx $0.1/bottle that should last you a few months, then your doing something very wrong (not many people take but people appreciate its presence). You honestly think you can't make more than $2 in increased tip because of the water before that 24 bottle of water that ran out?


When I looked at the store, it was more than $2 for a 24 pack. I don't remember the amount, but it was more than that. If I ever decide to bring water, I would keep it hidden. If somebody asked for water, I might bring it out. If I had a good conversation on what was going to be a long ride, I would consider offering some water. But I wouldn't have it out there for a car full of drunk pax to just take, so they can not tip, and leave their trash in my car.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

PlayLoud said:


> When I looked at the store, it was more than $2 for a 24 pack. I don't remember the amount, but it was more than that. If I ever decide to bring water, I would keep it hidden. If somebody asked for water, I might bring it out. If I had a good conversation on what was going to be a long ride, I would consider offering some water. But I wouldn't have it out there for a car full of drunk pax to just take, so they can not tip, and leave their trash in my car.


Wait for it to be on sales.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

IDriveGNV said:


> I could imagine you never spend a dollar every once in a while to vacuum your nasty ride.


The only time I spend money to clean the inside of my car is after I charge a passenger a cleaning fee.



Trafficat said:


> Well at 10 cents a bottle, if 1 in 10 passengers who takes a bottle leaves a $1 tip...


How do you know that passenger wasn't going to tip anyway?



IDriveGNV said:


> but maybe I'm wrong.


I'd say so.....



Diamondraider said:


> I comment on the water every chance I get. I get to thank the pax for the increased tipping and I vocally attribute this free water and good music.


Good music to you is bad music to others.



Goose007 said:


> Ratings cant be bribed,


Passengers can bribe me for good rating, it's the only way I give out 5 stars. If I dont get a tip before they leave the car they wont be getting 5 stars from me.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Bbonez said:


> How do you know that passenger wasn't going to tip anyway?


I'm speaking of long term trends, not individual passengers. I believe most passengers know whether or not they will tip before they get into the car. But a small percentage of passengers might be moved to tip or increase their tip upon getting a water bottle.

Doing UberEATS, I never put a tip in the jar of a restaurant before when picking up an order... but one day I did when I was given some free food.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> catering to customers in a service industry. *except for Uber and Lyft,* lead to increased tip, who knew


FIFY

*Q:*


AveragePerson said:


> You honestly think you can't make more than $2 in increased tip because of the water before that 24 bottle of water that ran out?


*A:* Yes.



PlayLoud said:


> When I looked at the store, it was more than $2 for a 24 pack


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



AveragePerson said:


> Wait for it to be on sales.


I do not know in what Best Of All Possible Worlds you live, but, in the real world where I live, it is NEVER "on sale" for that low a price. Every once in a while I will see it for the equivalent seven cents the bottle, but, as a rule, when it is "on sale" it is the equivalent of nine to ten cents the bottle.

You are just the kind of customer most people here want to avoid: you expect much; you demand more; you give next to nothing. The only people who really want to haul you are the shills, brown-nosers, Uber/Lyft cheerleaders, company boys and other assorted morons whose presence is necessary to make the world rotate on its axis. The ants will haul you simply because they are the ants. No driver who knows what he is doing wants to deal with a customer like you.



Trafficat said:


> most passengers know whether or not they will tip before they get into the car.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

For years, when I refused to yield to a demanding passenger's ridiculous "request", I would get the "you just blew a big tip" or line similar. I learned very quickly that a customer who says something like that never had any intention of tipping in the first place. When I hear it now, be it cab or Uber car, I tell them that I have been out here too long to buy that one and that the only people who say anything like that never intended to tip in the first place.

These Rocket Scientist customers think that they are going to bullshit a bulshitter. You CAN NOT DO THAT.....and I am the *KING* of the Bullshitters


----------



## RadarRider (Feb 12, 2019)

I asked a rider is she wanted a piece of gum... Passed her a pack and she took a piece and I never got it back. Asked if there was any left and she made a tscht noise to let me know she was upset, pulled the pack out of her purse and tossed it at me. 
so now I am the bad guy? Ha ha ha ha… sigh.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

@Another Uber Driver

I'm a highly rated passenger at 4.9, im sure I'm not that bad and I only tipped once since I started using Uber years ago. I didn't bribe my rating, I acquired it.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> I'm a highly rated passenger at 4.9,


Read the voice of experience, here: that "rating" has very little to do with the type of passenger that you are. I have had 4,9 s whom you could not pay me Black rates to haul again. I had a 1,5 whom I would fetch ANY time.

My worst Uber Taxi customer had a 4,8. One of my better was the 1,5.
My worst UberX customer was a 4,9. I have had several "acceptables" who were 3-4,2. One of the better ones was a flat 4.

To be sure, I have had a few whose ratings I understood, but, overall, that "rating" of which you are so proud has little to do with the kind of passenger that you are. How you treat the driver has everything to do with it. From your posts on these boards, it is obvious how little you think of your drivers, which is a good indicator of how you treat them. From your posts on these boards, I hope that I never get you as a customer should you have occasion to visit the Capital of Your Nation.

You will get your rides if you come here, though. There is a reason that they have the ants.


----------



## scarnix (Feb 1, 2017)

I’ve never provided water or any other amenities even doing ‘select’. Zero complaints!! I consider X as A to B in a basic 4 door, and select as A to B in a fancier car. Nothing more nothing less. Pampering is reserved for Black/ Suv and limo clients. After all ‘select’ fare is what one would normally pay in a taxi cab. (I believe cab still charges more). It blows my mind why this is even a discussion topic on X platform.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

scarnix said:


> water or any other amenities It blows my mind why this is even a discussion topic on X platform.


Uber always has been very generous with our time and money, which is why it has suggested to its "partners" that they provide water and mints. Uber is largely responsible for these customers' expecting limousine service for bus rates.

Some of the ants provide it, so others do.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Water in vehicle is equivalent to giving change to panhandlers. You're a sucker.


----------



## scarnix (Feb 1, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Uber always has been very generous with our time and money, which is why it has suggested to its "partners" that they provide water and mints. Uber is largely responsible for these customers' expecting limousine service for bus rates.
> 
> Some of the ants provide it, so others do.


And that is sad! It's now up to us to educate the pax rather to contribute in spoiling them.


----------



## Daghighi (Feb 23, 2019)

IDriveGNV said:


> I've known for a long time not to stock the back door pockets with free water. They get cleaned out quickly without so much as a "may I?" I keep a set of mini waters in the passenger door pocket.
> 
> I put them there so I can monitor where they're going, and reach one if a passenger says they're thirsty.
> 
> ...


I do not buy ANYTHING for my riders. I tried that, but the same thing happened to me. Here is what I do for my riders:
I pick them up, they want to talk, it talk. Then I take them to their destination. PERIOD

I do not buy ANYTHING for my riders. I tried that, but the same thing happened to me. Here is what I do for my riders:
I pick them up, they want to talk, it talk. Then I take them to their destination. PERIOD


IDriveGNV said:


> I've known for a long time not to stock the back door pockets with free water. They get cleaned out quickly without so much as a "may I?" I keep a set of mini waters in the passenger door pocket.
> 
> I put them there so I can monitor where they're going, and reach one if a passenger says they're thirsty.
> 
> ...


I do not buy ANYTHING for my riders. I tried that, but the same thing happened to me. Here is what I do for my riders:
I pick them up, they want to talk, it talk. Then I take them to their destination. PERIOD


IDriveGNV said:


> I've known for a long time not to stock the back door pockets with free water. They get cleaned out quickly without so much as a "may I?" I keep a set of mini waters in the passenger door pocket.
> 
> I put them there so I can monitor where they're going, and reach one if a passenger says they're thirsty.
> 
> ...


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

I bought the mini bottles and don't show anyone.
I only offer one to an elderly person coming from a DR Office
or someone deserving who just got off from a long train ride.
Our incoming trains are often 4-5-6 hour rides mostly from NYC .. I'm not talking short city train rides like subways


----------



## rh7744 (Feb 4, 2019)

The only thing I give away is a "How are you doing?" when they get in the car and a "Have a good afternoon (or night)." when they leave. Maybe some conversation if they don't have their face in their phone.


----------



## Shawnllians (Oct 12, 2018)

Not worth it, had cases they barely speak to me, grab my water and give like 3 stars, no freebies babe!!!!


----------

